

How We Bootstrapped AirPair to Ramen Profitability (and YC W14) - jkresner
http://hackerpreneurialism.com/post/67498528332/how-we-bootstrapped-airpair-to-ramen-profitability

======
soneca
Wow, great idea. This is exactly what I was looking for when I did this Ask
HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5832823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5832823)

..copying here: "I am a newbie founder learning to code and creating a web app
to practice. Sometimes I am completeley stuck and no amount of Google and
Stackoverflow solves my problem. What I really want is to some senior
developer remotely access my code and (eg) correct the bug of how my app
relate to my database now that it is published on Azure. Something that I
already spent 3 days trying to do it and I am sure a developer with experience
on it would solve in no more than an hour.

I don't want to outsource my code, or hire a freelancer for a job worth
$10,000. I just want one or two hours of his/hers time to fix a very specific
bug. A marketplace like this would be very valuable for me. What do you
think?"

------
justinelof
These guys are serious hustlers. Worked with them on a hack at StartupBus
earlier this year and was very impressed. Get'm.

------
dylandrop
Just lettin ya know -- you have a typo in your header: "Hackerpreneurialsm" is
missing the last i

------
woah
Biggest thing I admired about these guys is their reluctance to code! Some
startups spend months and years building elaborate codebases before anyone
even uses them, these guys were doing everything by hand and making money
before a single line was written. Really the right outlook on things.

------
jasoncrawford
Nice, congrats!

I was one of the early experts on AirPair; it's been a good way to get a bit
of contracting work on the side without having to promote myself. Jonathan and
Maksim do a good job of matching up experts with clients. Best of luck, guys.

------
markrickert
Congrats! I was an AirPair expert a while back and had a great experience.
Providing a marketplace like this is a fantastic idea and i'm happy they're
getting some industry backing!

------
taariqlewis
I saw AirPair start and I am continued to be impressed with all the milestones
they have conquered with their determination, grit, and passion for software
programming. A great team that deserves every bit of success they have
acquired. Nice job and congrats on entering YC W14!

------
scottmcleod
Kresner is a talented guy, glad to see this blog post up!

------
lquist
Don't mean this as a dig, but if this is the definition of bootstrapping,
isn't almost every YC company bootstrapped?

------
jhuckestein
Congrats! Way to go Jonathon! Can't wait to have a plumber AirPair with me to
fix my dryer :)

------
lukasm
There is a typo "WorPress"

------
picsoung
Congrats ! I can see AirPair for other stuff than programming, cant wait to
see more :)

------
ohheyworld
Krener is a hustla all the way

